# Anybody planning on showing?



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Is anybody here planning on showing next year?

I plan to start showing Halfmoon, Double Tail,and Halfmoon Plakat next show season...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Same here!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Possibly, I am getting two Blue Dragons from a breeder in january.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

id like to start breeding to show, but i wont be able to start for another 2 years probably since im spending a year in europe


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That would be so cool!! I'll be rooting for you guys!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like we'll be competing then. 

What color types are you guys thinking of showing?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

beat2020 said:


> Looks like we'll be competing then.
> 
> What color types are you guys thinking of showing?


 Platinum blue, I was gonna do super red but my male dosen't look like he'll make it through the night


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Platinum blue, I was gonna do super red but my male dosen't look like he'll make it through the night


Awww that sucks, those super reds you got look so good


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

nomoretickets said:


> Awww that sucks, those super reds you got look so good


 I'm going to email the breeder...the CT he sent me died and now this...I'm done with importing bettas.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll be showing in the Spring......I have some amazing babies growing out.....Here is one of my 8 week old males out of one of my Best in Show males.......


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I'm going to email the breeder...the CT he sent me died and now this...I'm done with importing bettas.


Wow if you got two sick bettas like that, it's sketchy. What symptoms do they have?... I'm hesitant to import one for these exact reasons, though I might go get one in person next year while I'm studying abroad. I'll be 3/4 of the way there already, why not?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Karen WOW. He's only 8 weeks old? How do you get them to grow so fast? I'd definitely love to hear some of your secrets 

Is that fry out of your BOS pair.. the greenish ones? I saw pictures of them on Better Bettas. They're gorgeous.

If I get anything decent out of my spawns I may enter some shows as a new breeder. I was hoping that the first time I showed fish I bred would be at the next GABBA show but things aren't looking so good for the club


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

This boy is out of this spawn.....I have an even amount of males and females........10 boys, 10 girls......PERFECT spawn.......My fish just grow quick.....Some say I give them growth hormones lol NOT true......I just do water changes daily as they are growing out and feed a lot.....

I'd LOVE to see you enter the new breeders class! If you start showing at the Golden State show in CA you can send them to me...I'll be very involved in that show.......


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Martinismommy said:


> I'll be showing in the Spring......I have some amazing babies growing out.....Here is one of my 8 week old males out of one of my Best in Show males.......


 Woah Karen! He's looking really nice. Are all the other fish from the spawn this size?


1fish2fish said:


> Karen WOW. He's only 8 weeks old? How do you get them to grow so fast? I'd definitely love to hear some of your secrets
> 
> Is that fry out of your BOS pair.. the greenish ones? I saw pictures of them on Better Bettas. They're gorgeous.
> 
> If I get anything decent out of my spawns I may enter some shows as a new breeder. I was hoping that the first time I showed fish I bred would be at the next GABBA show but things aren't looking so good for the club


Aww...I hope everything gets sorted out in the GABBA club.



Martinismommy said:


> This boy is out of this spawn.....I have an even amount of males and females........10 boys, 10 girls......PERFECT spawn.......My fish just grow quick.....Some say I give them growth hormones lol NOT true......I just do water changes daily as they are growing out and feed a lot.....
> 
> I'd LOVE to see you enter the new breeders class! If you start showing at the Golden State show in CA you can send them to me...I'll be very involved in that show.......


 Karen, when is the Golden State show? I'll most likely attend.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh yeah.. that's the pair. I just loved that female 


I'm definitely considering it  I'll have to start reading up on showing and read over the standards again and what not. If I send anything to Golden Sate I'll definitely get in touch with you.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

They are all pretty much uniform in size and color......They look like clones of their parents......Jackie, she is an exceptional female......One of the best I've ever bred and she is a heck of a producer too........

The Golden State show is mid May 2011......


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow! Your female has such big fins that I momentarily mistook her for a male! She could pass as a HM Plakat male to an amateur! (like me )

What an amazing pair and such a beautiful babies!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Are you guys talking about the Golden State betta's club? I just joined.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I plan on showing in new breeders class. I still need to do more research on that but I have the basic info down. I'm going to show probably the next generation of my blues....mom and dad are still young so I might respawn them for a 3rd time (2nd is complete fail......they look like 2 week olds even though they're 2 months.....1st spawn is a little small but developing nicely). A nice thing is that Linda Olson is about a 30 minuet drive from me (and another judge but I don't know him) ...definately a plus for breeding the perfect fish. But I dare not enter a multicolor HM male.....Karen would beat me


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Martinismommy said:


> This boy is out of this spawn.....I have an even amount of males and females........10 boys, 10 girls......PERFECT spawn.......My fish just grow quick.....Some say I give them growth hormones lol NOT true......I just do water changes daily as they are growing out and feed a lot.....
> 
> I'd LOVE to see you enter the new breeders class! If you start showing at the Golden State show in CA you can send them to me...I'll be very involved in that show.......


I love these guys...I read the thread on Betta Breeders like 10 times


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> I plan on showing in new breeders class. I still need to do more research on that but I have the basic info down. I'm going to show probably the next generation of my blues....mom and dad are still young so I might respawn them for a 3rd time (2nd is complete fail......they look like 2 week olds even though they're 2 months.....1st spawn is a little small but developing nicely). A nice thing is that Linda Olson is about a 30 minuet drive from me (and another judge but I don't know him) ...definately a plus for breeding the perfect fish. But I dare not enter a multicolor HM male.....Karen would beat me


I plan to show in the new breeders class too. At first I'm going to be showing muticolor HMs but later in the year, I hope I can start showing fish from my own line(s).


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, I just started showing my fish and will continue in the spring.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

What kind of bettas do you breed/show Dragonlady?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

beat2020 said:


> What kind of bettas do you breed/show Dragonlady?


I breed/show halfmoons, of course. Here is a turquoise butterfly male from one of my spawns and here is his young son that has just started a butterfly pattern. I also like the marbles that come out of butterfly spawns.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful, Dragonlady!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree with DQ.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm enjoying hearing about everyone's plans to show next year. I'll be here at my computer wanting to know all the details and I'll be rooting for all of you!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you dramaqueen and beat2020.:-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice Dragonlady! I love the blue BF bettas...I want to get a pair next year


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Nice Dragonlady! I love the blue BF bettas...*I want to get a pair next year*


 I want to get my hands on some marbles next year.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Marbles and BF...If I get some blues with BF ask for an outcross...BF=marble hehe.


----------

